# Blue scarf stitch pattern



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

For those of you who asked, I apologize for not having done this sooner.

SSK-PASS: slip 2 sts one at a time as if to k, insert left needle into fronts of both sts and knit tog from this angel. Slip the single stitch back to the left needle. Take the stitch behind it and pass it over the stitch. Pass the stitch back to the right hand needle.

(This is the only stitch that needs any explanation. If I haven't been clear, please don't hesitate to ask)

ROW 1: K6, ssk-pass, yo k1 yo, p2, yo k1 yo, slip 1 k2 tog/psso, k6, p1

Next row and Every ODD row k1, p10, k2, p10, k1.

Row 3: p1, k4, ssk-pass, k1, (yo k1) twice, (yo k1) twice, k1, slip 1 k2 tog/psso, k4, p1

k1, p10, k2, p10, k1

Row 5: p1, k2, ssk-pass, k2, yo 1k yo, k2, p2, k2, yo k1 yo, k2 slip 1 k2 tog/psso, k2, p1

k1, p10, k2, p10, k1

Row 7: p1, ssk-pass, k3, yo k1 yo, k3, yo k1 yo, k3, slip 1 k2 tog/psso, p1

k1, p10, k2, p10, k1

Cast on for the scarf I made was 72 stitches. I repeated the above pattern directions across three times. I don't remember what the name of the sweater was and don't know what the name of this stitch pattern is. I just liked it well enough on the picture of the sweater that I decided to use that stitch pattern.

CharleneM


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Stitch looks interesting ... can you post the 'multiples of "X" +" for this pattern? I get one on each side as a border and 22 stitches in the pattern count you used. What is the bare minimum, etc.? Ie, "10+1" or "multiples of 2+1".


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Same st., is done by inserting right hand needle into the back of the next 2st.,and knitting tog. I find this is faster.
Best wishes


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi. Was there a picture of this scarf? If, so, where do I find it?
Thanks


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi. Was there a picture of this scarf? If, so, where do I find it?
Thanks


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a pattern for a scarf right now. Would like to see the picture too.
Tks


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

SO sorry, I forgot to put purl 1 at the beginning of Row 1. I do apologize. I'm not very good at this.

Sincerely
CharleneM

SSK-PASS: slip 2 sts one at a time as if to k, insert left needle into fronts of both sts and knit tog from this angel. Slip the single stitch back to the left needle. Take the stitch behind it and pass it over the stitch. Pass the stitch back to the right hand needle.

(This is the only stitch that needs any explanation. If I haven't been clear, please don't hesitate to ask)

ROW 1: K6, ssk-pass, yo k1 yo, p2, yo k1 yo, slip 1 k2 tog/psso, k6, p1

Next row and Every ODD row k1, p10, k2, p10, k1.

Row 3: p1, k4, ssk-pass, k1, (yo k1) twice, (yo k1) twice, k1, slip 1 k2 tog/psso, k4, p1

k1, p10, k2, p10, k1

Row 5: p1, k2, ssk-pass, k2, yo 1k yo, k2, p2, k2, yo k1 yo, k2 slip 1 k2 tog/psso, k2, p1

k1, p10, k2, p10, k1

Row 7: p1, ssk-pass, k3, yo k1 yo, k3, yo k1 yo, k3, slip 1 k2 tog/psso, p1

k1, p10, k2, p10, k1

Cast on for the scarf I made was 72 stitches. I repeated the above pattern directions across three times. I don't remember what the name of the sweater was and don't know what the name of this stitch pattern is. I just liked it well enough on the picture of the sweater that I decided to use that stitch pattern.

CharleneM[/quote]


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Again, I apologize for not putting this in in the first place. It's multiples of 24.

CharleneM



GMADRAGON2 said:


> Stitch looks interesting ... can you post the 'multiples of "X" +" for this pattern? I get one on each side as a border and 22 stitches in the pattern count you used. What is the bare minimum, etc.? Ie, "10+1" or "multiples of 2+1".


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Many thanks for the tip. That's helpful.

CharleneM



kyriakoulla said:


> Same st., is done by inserting right hand needle into the back of the next 2st.,and knitting tog. I find this is faster.
> Best wishes


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

Charlene, you did a great job with this! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Pictures of a few projects.

That's the title in the Pictures section. The period is part of the title to the pictures. If all else fails I can re-post the picture.

Sincerely,
CharleneM



gk said:


> I'm looking for a pattern for a scarf right now. Would like to see the picture too.
> Tks


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I have looked in the sections for pictures for this scarf
Has anybody found it? Does anybody knows when she posted it? Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

put in the search box.... "pictures of a few projects." and it will pop up... remember to put the (.) at the end of the sentance.. very nice scarf by the way.. and I love the color...


----------



## maggss (May 2, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10446-1.html

There you go........


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> Again, I apologize for not putting this in in the first place. It's multiples of 24.
> 
> CharleneM]
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply ... no apologies needed, BTW!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. It's such a beautiful scarf!


----------

